# [SOLVED] All my games are lagging



## Tales23 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hello I've tried to figure out this problem myself and on google but I haven't had any luck. I'm not sure when it started but about a few months ago. I'll be playing my game everything will be lag free my FPS will be good and then all of a sudden I loose all my FPS and it gets really really laggy. In BF2 it's more of a delay like I move my mouse and it takes like .5 seconds to respond. I've also noticed the problem in World of Warcraft, Garry's Mod and Stalker Clear sky. I've also noticed that my full screen videos on youtube and other websites freezes after a few minutes I'm not sure if that's related or not.

If anyone could help me that would be great.

Also if there are any more details I can provide please ask and I will try to answer them.

Here are my specs:

```
------------------
System Information
------------------
EVEREST Home Edition © 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 
     
  Version   EVEREST v2.20.405  
  Homepage   [url]http://www.lavalys.com/[/url]  
  Report Type   Report Wizard  
  Computer   TAYLOR-  
  Generator   Taylor  
  Operating System   Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)  
  Date   2009-02-26  
  Time   02:56  


Summary 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 
      
  Computer:  
   Operating System   Microsoft Windows XP Professional  
   OS Service Pack   Service Pack 3  
   DirectX   4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)  
   Computer Name   TAYLOR-  
   User Name   Taylor  
   
  Motherboard:  
   CPU Type   DualCore Intel Pentium D 920, 2800 MHz (14 x 200)  
   Motherboard Name   Unknown  
   Motherboard Chipset   ATI Radeon Xpress 200  
   System Memory   2048 MB (DDR2-533 DDR SDRAM)  
   BIOS Type   AMI (09/05/06)  
   Communication Port   ECP Printer Port (LPT1)  
   
  Display:  
   Video Adapter   NVIDIA GeForce 7950 GT (256 MB)  
   Monitor   Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB] (WH32072N07WU)  
   
  Multimedia:  
   Audio Adapter   ATI SB450 - High Definition Audio Controller  
   
  Storage:  
   IDE Controller   Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller  
   IDE Controller   Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller  
   IDE Controller   Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller  
   SCSI/RAID Controller   SCSI/RAID Host Controller  
   Disk Drive   ST3160023AS (160 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA)  
   Disk Drive   SAMSUNG SP2504C (250 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)  
   Disk Drive   Generic- SM/xD-Picture USB Device  
   Disk Drive   Generic- SD/MMC USB Device  
   Disk Drive   Generic- MS/MS-Pro USB Device  
   Disk Drive   Generic- Compact Flash USB Device  
   Optical Drive   GV2864L DHB044K SCSI CdRom Device  
   Optical Drive   TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-H652L  
   SMART Hard Disks Status   OK  
   
  Partitions:  
   C: (NTFS)   238464 MB (49244 MB free)  
   D: (NTFS)   152617 MB (142482 MB free)  
   Total Size   381.9 GB (187.2 GB free)  
   
  Input:  
   Keyboard   Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard  
   Mouse   HID-compliant mouse  
   
  Network:  
   Network Adapter   Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC (76.70.118.78)  
   Modem   PCI Data Fax SoftModem with SmartCP  
   
  Peripherals:  
   Printer   Microsoft XPS Document Writer  
   USB1 Controller   ATI SB450 - USB Controller  
   USB1 Controller   ATI SB450 - USB Controller  
   USB2 Controller   ATI SB450 - USB 2.0 Controller  
   USB Device   Logitech Mic (Communicate STX)  
   USB Device   Logitech USB Camera (Communicate STX)  
   USB Device   USB Device  
   USB Device   USB Human Interface Device  
   USB Device   USB Mass Storage Device  


DMI 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 
      
 [ BIOS ]  
   
  BIOS Properties:  
   Vendor   American Megatrends Inc.  
   Version   3.19  
   Release Date   09/05/2006  
   Size   512 KB  
   Boot Devices   Floppy Disk, Hard Disk, CD-ROM, ATAPI ZIP, LS-120  
   Capabilities   Flash BIOS, Shadow BIOS, Selectable Boot, EDD, BBS  
   Supported Standards   DMI, APM, ACPI, ESCD, PnP  
   Expansion Capabilities   ISA, PCI, USB  
   
 [ System ]  
   
  System Properties:  
   Manufacturer   HP Pavilion 061  
   Product   RF810AA-ABA a1623w  
   Version   0nx1114RE101ASTE300  
   Wake-Up Type   Power Switch  
   
 [ Motherboard ]  
   
  Motherboard Properties:  
   Manufacturer   ECS  
   Product   Asterope3  
   Version   1.0  
   
 [ Chassis ]  
   
  Chassis Properties:  
   Chassis Type   Desktop Case  
   Boot-Up State   Safe  
   Power Supply State   Safe  
   Thermal State   Safe  
   Security Status   None  
   
 [ Processors / Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz ]  
   
  Processor Properties:  
   Manufacturer   Intel  
   Version   Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz  
   External Clock   200 MHz  
   Maximum Clock   2800 MHz  
   Current Clock   2800 MHz  
   Type   Central Processor  
   Voltage   1.2 V  
   Status   Enabled  
   Socket Designation   CPU 1  
   
 [ Caches / L1-Cache ]  
   
  Cache Properties:  
   Type   Internal  
   Status   Enabled  
   Operational Mode   Write-Back  
   Maximum Size   32 KB  
   Installed Size   32 KB  
   Error Correction   Parity  
   Socket Designation   L1-Cache  
   
 [ Caches / L2-Cache ]  
   
  Cache Properties:  
   Type   Internal  
   Status   Enabled  
   Operational Mode   Write-Back  
   Maximum Size   4096 KB  
   Installed Size   4096 KB  
   Error Correction   Single-bit ECC  
   Socket Designation   L2-Cache  
   
 [ Caches / L3-Cache ]  
   
  Cache Properties:  
   Type   Internal  
   Status   Disabled  
   Operational Mode   Write-Back  
   Maximum Size   0 KB  
   Installed Size   0 KB  
   Socket Designation   L3-Cache  
   
 [ Memory Devices / DIMM0 ]  
   
  Memory Device Properties:  
   Form Factor   DIMM  
   Type Detail   Synchronous  
   Size   1024 MB  
   Total Width   64-bit  
   Data Width   64-bit  
   Device Locator   DIMM0  
   Bank Locator   BANK0  
   Manufacturer   Manufacturer0  
   Serial Number   SerNum0  
   Asset Tag   AssetTagNum0  
   Part Number   PartNum0  
   
 [ Memory Devices / DIMM1 ]  
   
  Memory Device Properties:  
   Form Factor   DIMM  
   Type Detail   Synchronous  
   Size   1024 MB  
   Total Width   64-bit  
   Data Width   64-bit  
   Device Locator   DIMM1  
   Bank Locator   BANK1  
   Manufacturer   Manufacturer1  
   Serial Number   SerNum1  
   Asset Tag   AssetTagNum1  
   Part Number   PartNum1  
   
 [ System Slots / PCI-E ]  
   
  System Slot Properties:  
   Slot Designation   PCI-E  
   Type   PCI-E x1  
   Usage   In Use  
   Data Bus Width   32-bit  
   Length   Short  
   
 [ System Slots / PCI1 ]  
   
  System Slot Properties:  
   Slot Designation   PCI1  
   Type   PCI  
   Usage   Empty  
   Data Bus Width   32-bit  
   Length   Short  
   
 [ System Slots / PCI2 ]  
   
  System Slot Properties:  
   Slot Designation   PCI2  
   Type   PCI  
   Usage   Empty  
   Data Bus Width   32-bit  
   Length   Short  
   
 [ System Slots / PCI3 ]  
   
  System Slot Properties:  
   Slot Designation   PCI3  
   Type   PCI  
   Usage   In Use  
   Data Bus Width   32-bit  
   Length   Short  
   
 [ Port Connectors / PS2Mouse ]  
   
  Port Connector Properties:  
   Port Type   Mouse Port  
   Internal Reference Designator   J1A1  
   Internal Connector Type   None  
   External Reference Designator   PS2Mouse  
   External Connector Type   PS/2  
   
 [ Port Connectors / Keyboard ]  
   
  Port Connector Properties:  
   Port Type   Keyboard Port  
   Internal Reference Designator   J1A1  
   Internal Connector Type   None  
   External Reference Designator   Keyboard  
   External Connector Type   PS/2  
   
 [ Port Connectors / USB1 ]  
   
  Port Connector Properties:  
   Port Type   USB  
   Internal Reference Designator   J2A2  
   Internal Connector Type   None  
   External Reference Designator   USB1  
   External Connector Type   USB  
   
 [ Port Connectors / USB2 ]  
   
  Port Connector Properties:  
   Port Type   USB  
   Internal Reference Designator   J2A2  
   Internal Connector Type   None  
   External Reference Designator   USB2  
   External Connector Type   USB  
   
 [ Port Connectors / LPT 1 ]  
   
  Port Connector Properties:  
   Port Type   Parallel Port ECP/EPP  
   Internal Reference Designator   J4A1  
   Internal Connector Type   None  
   External Reference Designator   LPT 1  
   External Connector Type   DB-25 pin male  
   
 [ Port Connectors / COM A ]  
   
  Port Connector Properties:  
   Port Type   Serial Port 16550A Compatible  
   Internal Reference Designator   J2A1  
   Internal Connector Type   None  
   External Reference Designator   COM A  
   External Connector Type   DB-9 pin male  
   
 [ Port Connectors / Audio Mic In ]  
   
  Port Connector Properties:  
   Port Type   Audio Port  
   Internal Reference Designator   J6A1  
   Internal Connector Type   None  
   External Reference Designator   Audio Mic In  
   External Connector Type   Mini-jack (headphones)  
   
 [ Port Connectors / Audio Line In ]  
   
  Port Connector Properties:  
   Port Type   Audio Port  
   Internal Reference Designator   J6A1  
   Internal Connector Type   None  
   External Reference Designator   Audio Line In  
   External Connector Type   Mini-jack (headphones)  
   
 [ Port Connectors / J6B1 - AUX IN ]  
   
  Port Connector Properties:  
   Port Type   Audio Port  
   Internal Reference Designator   J6B1 - AUX IN  
   Internal Connector Type   On-Board Sound Input from CD-ROM  
   External Connector Type   None  
   
 [ Port Connectors / J6B2 - CDIN ]  
   
  Port Connector Properties:  
   Port Type   Audio Port  
   Internal Reference Designator   J6B2 - CDIN  
   Internal Connector Type   On-Board Sound Input from CD-ROM  
   External Connector Type   None  
   
 [ Port Connectors / J6J2 - PRI IDE ]  
   
  Port Connector Properties:  
   Internal Reference Designator   J6J2 - PRI IDE  
   Internal Connector Type   On-Board IDE  
   External Connector Type   None  
   
 [ Port Connectors / J6J1 - SEC IDE ]  
   
  Port Connector Properties:  
   Internal Reference Designator   J6J1 - SEC IDE  
   Internal Connector Type   On-Board IDE  
   External Connector Type   None  
   
 [ Port Connectors / J4J1 - FLOPPY ]  
   
  Port Connector Properties:  
   Internal Reference Designator   J4J1 - FLOPPY  
   Internal Connector Type   On-Board Floppy  
   External Connector Type   None  
   
 [ Port Connectors / J9H1 - FRONT PNL ]  
   
  Port Connector Properties:  
   Internal Reference Designator   J9H1 - FRONT PNL  
   Internal Connector Type   9 Pin Dual Inline (pin 10 cut)  
   External Connector Type   None  
   
 [ Port Connectors / J1B1 - CHASSIS REAR FAN ]  
   
  Port Connector Properties:  
   Internal Reference Designator   J1B1 - CHASSIS REAR FAN  
   External Connector Type   None  
   
 [ Port Connectors / J2F1 - CPU FAN ]  
   
  Port Connector Properties:  
   Internal Reference Designator   J2F1 - CPU FAN  
   External Connector Type   None  
   
 [ Port Connectors / J8B4 - FRONT FAN ]  
   
  Port Connector Properties:  
   Internal Reference Designator   J8B4 - FRONT FAN  
   External Connector Type   None  
   
 [ Port Connectors / J9G2 - FNT USB ]  
   
  Port Connector Properties:  
   Internal Reference Designator   J9G2 - FNT USB  
   External Connector Type   None  
   
 [ Port Connectors / J6C3 - FP AUD ]  
   
  Port Connector Properties:  
   Internal Reference Designator   J6C3 - FP AUD  
   External Connector Type   None  
   
 [ Port Connectors / J9G1 - CONFIG ]  
   
  Port Connector Properties:  
   Internal Reference Designator   J9G1 - CONFIG  
   External Connector Type   None  
   
 [ Port Connectors / J8C1 - SCSI LED ]  
   
  Port Connector Properties:  
   Internal Reference Designator   J8C1 - SCSI LED  
   External Connector Type   None  
   
 [ Port Connectors / J9J2 - INTRUDER ]  
   
  Port Connector Properties:  
   Internal Reference Designator   J9J2 - INTRUDER  
   External Connector Type   None  
   
 [ Port Connectors / J9G4 - ITP ]  
   
  Port Connector Properties:  
   Internal Reference Designator   J9G4 - ITP  
   External Connector Type   None  
   
 [ Port Connectors / J2H1 - MAIN POWER ]  
   
  Port Connector Properties:  
   Internal Reference Designator   J2H1 - MAIN POWER  
   External Connector Type   None  
   
 [ On-Board Devices / On-Board Device #1 ]  
   
  On-Board Device Properties:  


Overclock 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 
      
  CPU Properties:  
   CPU Type   DualCore Intel Pentium D 920  
   CPU Alias   Presler  
   Engineering Sample   No  
   CPUID CPU Name   Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz  
   CPUID Revision   00000F64h  
   
  CPU Speed:  
   CPU Clock   2801.09 MHz (original: 2800 MHz)  
   CPU Multiplier   14.0x  
   CPU FSB   200.08 MHz (original: 200 MHz)  
   Memory Bus   0.00 MHz  
   
  CPU Cache:  
   L1 Trace Cache   12K Instructions  
   L1 Data Cache   16 KB  
   L2 Cache   2 MB (On-Die, ECC, ATC, Full-Speed)  
   
  Motherboard Properties:  
   Motherboard ID   63-0100-000001-00101111-090506-RS400$RC410-M_BIOS DATE: 09/05/2006 VER: 08.00.12  
   Motherboard Name   Unknown  
   
  Chipset Properties:  
   Motherboard Chipset   ATI Radeon Xpress 200  
   CAS Latency (CL)   3T  
   
  SPD Memory Modules:  
   DIMM1: Micron Tech. 16HTF12864AY-53ED4   1 GB DDR2-533 DDR2 SDRAM (4.0-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz) (3.0-3-3-9 @ 200 MHz)  
   DIMM2: Micron Tech. 16HTF12864AY-53ED4   1 GB DDR2-533 DDR2 SDRAM (4.0-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz) (3.0-3-3-9 @ 200 MHz)  
   
  BIOS Properties:  
   System BIOS Date   09/05/06  
   Video BIOS Date   10/18/06  
   DMI BIOS Version   3.19  


Power Management 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 
      
  Power Management Properties:  
   Current Power Source   AC Line  
   Battery Status   No Battery  
   Full Battery Lifetime   Unknown  
   Remaining Battery Lifetime   Unknown  


Sensor 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 
      
  Sensor Properties:  
   Sensor Type   HDD  
   GPU Sensor Type   Driver (NV-DRV)  
   
  Temperatures:  
   GPU   64 °C (147 °F)  
   Seagate ST3160023AS   34 °C (93 °F)  
   SAMSUNG SP2504C   32 °C (90 °F)  


CPU 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 
      
  CPU Properties:  
   CPU Type   DualCore Intel Pentium D 920, 2800 MHz (14 x 200)  
   CPU Alias   Presler  
   Instruction Set   x86, x86-64, MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3  
   Original Clock   2800 MHz  
   Min / Max CPU Multiplier   12x / 14x  
   Engineering Sample   No  
   L1 Trace Cache   12K Instructions  
   L1 Data Cache   16 KB  
   L2 Cache   2 MB (On-Die, ECC, ATC, Full-Speed)  
   
  Multi CPU:  
   Motherboard ID   ATI RS400  
   CPU #0   Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz, 2799 MHz  
   CPU #1   Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz, 2799 MHz  
   
  CPU Manufacturer:  
   Company Name   Intel Corporation  
   Product Information   [url]http://www.intel.com/products/browse/processor.htm[/url]  
   
  CPU Utilization:  
   CPU #1 / Core #1 / HTT Unit #1   0 %  
   CPU #1 / Core #1 / HTT Unit #2   2 %  


CPUID 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 
      
  CPUID Properties:  
   CPUID Manufacturer   GenuineIntel  
   CPUID CPU Name   Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz  
   CPUID Revision   00000F64h  
   IA Brand ID   00h (Unknown)  
   Platform ID   0Fh (Socket 478)  
   IA CPU Serial Number   Unknown  
   Microcode Update Revision   4  
   HTT / CMP Units   1 / 2  
   
  Instruction Set:  
   64-bit x86 Extension (AMD64, EM64T)   Supported  
   Alternate Instruction Set   Not Supported  
   AMD 3DNow!   Not Supported  
   AMD 3DNow! Professional   Not Supported  
   AMD Enhanced 3DNow!   Not Supported  
   AMD Extended MMX   Not Supported  
   Cyrix Extended MMX   Not Supported  
   IA-64   Not Supported  
   IA MMX   Supported  
   IA SSE   Supported  
   IA SSE 2   Supported  
   IA SSE 3   Supported  
   CLFLUSH Instruction   Supported  
   CMPXCHG8B Instruction   Supported  
   CMPXCHG16B Instruction   Supported  
   Conditional Move Instruction   Supported  
   MONITOR / MWAIT Instruction   Supported  
   RDTSCP Instruction   Not Supported  
   SYSCALL / SYSRET Instruction   Not Supported  
   SYSENTER / SYSEXIT Instruction   Supported  
   VIA FEMMS Instruction   Not Supported  
   
  Security Features:  
   Advanced Cryptography Engine (ACE)   Not Supported  
   Data Execution Prevention (DEP, NX, EDB)   Supported  
   Hardware Random Number Generator (RNG)   Not Supported  
   Montgomery Multiplier & Hash Engine   Not Supported  
   Processor Serial Number (PSN)   Not Supported  
   
  Power Management Features:  
   Automatic Clock Control   Supported  
   Enhanced Halt State (C1E)   Not Supported  
   Enhanced SpeedStep Technology (EIST, ESS)   Supported, Enabled  
   Frequency ID Control   Not Supported  
   LongRun   Not Supported  
   LongRun Table Interface   Not Supported  
   PowerSaver 1.0   Not Supported  
   PowerSaver 2.0   Not Supported  
   PowerSaver 3.0   Not Supported  
   Processor Duty Cycle Control   Supported  
   Software Thermal Control   Not Supported  
   Temperature Sensing Diode   Not Supported  
   Thermal Monitor 1   Supported  
   Thermal Monitor 2   Not Supported  
   Thermal Monitoring   Not Supported  
   Thermal Trip   Not Supported  
   Voltage ID Control   Not Supported  
   
  CPUID Features:  
   36-bit Page Size Extension   Supported  
   Address Region Registers (ARR)   Not Supported  
   CPL Qualified Debug Store   Supported  
   Debug Trace Store   Supported  
   Debugging Extension   Supported  
   Fast Save & Restore   Supported  
   Hyper-Threading Technology (HTT)   Supported, Enabled  
   L1 Context ID   Supported  
   Local APIC On Chip   Supported  
   Machine Check Architecture (MCA)   Supported  
   Machine Check Exception (MCE)   Supported  
   Memory Configuration Registers (MCR)   Not Supported  
   Memory Type Range Registers (MTRR)   Supported  
   Model Specific Registers (MSR)   Supported  
   Page Attribute Table (PAT)   Supported  
   Page Global Extension   Supported  
   Page Size Extension (PSE)   Supported  
   Pending Break Event   Supported  
   Physical Address Extension (PAE)   Supported  
   Secure Virtual Machine Extensions (Pacifica)   Not Supported  
   Self-Snoop   Supported  
   Time Stamp Counter (TSC)   Supported  
   Virtual Machine Extensions (Vanderpool)   Not Supported  
   Virtual Mode Extension   Supported  
   
  CPUID Registers (CPU #1):  
   CPUID 00000000   00000006-756E6547-6C65746E-49656E69  
   CPUID 00000001   00000F64-00020800-0000E49D-BFEBFBFF  
   CPUID 00000002   605B5101-00000000-00000000-007D7040  
   CPUID 00000003   00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000  
   CPUID 00000004   04000121-01C0003F-0000001F-00000000  
   CPUID 00000005   00000040-00000040-00000000-00000000  
   CPUID 00000006   00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000  
   CPUID 80000000   80000008-00000000-00000000-00000000  
   CPUID 80000001   00000000-00000000-00000001-20100000  
   CPUID 80000002   20202020-20202020-20202020-6E492020  
   CPUID 80000003   286C6574-50202952-69746E65-52286D75  
   CPUID 80000004   20442029-20555043-30382E32-007A4847  
   CPUID 80000005   00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000  
   CPUID 80000006   00000000-00000000-08006040-00000000  
   CPUID 80000007   00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000  
   CPUID 80000008   00003024-00000000-00000000-00000000  
   
  CPUID Registers (CPU #2 Virtual):  
   CPUID 00000000   00000006-756E6547-6C65746E-49656E69  
   CPUID 00000001   00000F64-01020800-0000E49D-BFEBFBFF  
   CPUID 00000002   605B5101-00000000-00000000-007D7040  
   CPUID 00000003   00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000  
   CPUID 00000004   04000121-01C0003F-0000001F-00000000  
   CPUID 00000005   00000040-00000040-00000000-00000000  
   CPUID 00000006   00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000  
   CPUID 80000000   80000008-00000000-00000000-00000000  
   CPUID 80000001   00000000-00000000-00000001-20100000  
   CPUID 80000002   20202020-20202020-20202020-6E492020  
   CPUID 80000003   286C6574-50202952-69746E65-52286D75  
   CPUID 80000004   20442029-20555043-30382E32-007A4847  
   CPUID 80000005   00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000  
   CPUID 80000006   00000000-00000000-08006040-00000000  
   CPUID 80000007   00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000  
   CPUID 80000008   00003024-00000000-00000000-00000000  
   
  MSR Registers:  
   MSR 00000017   000A-0000-0000-0000  
   MSR 0000002A   0000-0000-0000-0000  
   MSR 0000002C   0000-0000-0E12-020E  
   MSR 0000008B   0000-0004-0000-0000  
   MSR 00000198   0000-0E22-0000-0E22  
   MSR 00000199   0000-0000-0000-0E22  
   MSR 0000019A   0000-0000-0000-0002  
   MSR 0000019B   0000-0000-0000-0000  
   MSR 0000019C   0000-0000-0000-0002  
   MSR 000001A0   0000-0000-2205-0489  


Motherboard 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 
      
  Motherboard Properties:  
   Motherboard ID   63-0100-000001-00101111-090506-RS400$RC410-M_BIOS DATE: 09/05/2006 VER: 08.00.12  
   Motherboard Name   Unknown  
   
  Front Side Bus Properties:  
   Bus Type   Intel NetBurst  
   Bus Width   64-bit  
   Real Clock   200 MHz (QDR)  
   Effective Clock   800 MHz  
   Bandwidth   6400 MB/s  
   
  Memory Bus Properties:  
   Bus Type   DDR SDRAM  
   Bus Width   64-bit  


Memory 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 
      
  Physical Memory:  
   Total   2047 MB  
   Used   364 MB  
   Free   1683 MB  
   Utilization   18 %  
   
  Swap Space:  
   Total   5973 MB  
   Used   278 MB  
   Free   5695 MB  
   Utilization   5 %  
   
  Virtual Memory:  
   Total   8021 MB  
   Used   642 MB  
   Free   7378 MB  
   Utilization   8 %  
   
  Physical Address Extension (PAE):  
   Supported by Operating System   Yes  
   Supported by CPU   Yes  
   Active   Yes  


SPD 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 
      
 [ DIMM1: Micron Tech. 16HTF12864AY-53ED4 ]  
   
  Memory Module Properties:  
   Module Name   Micron Tech. 16HTF12864AY-53ED4  
   Manufacture Date   Week 52 / 2006  
   Module Size   1024 MB (2 ranks, 4 banks)  
   Module Type   Unbuffered  
   Memory Type   DDR2 SDRAM  
   Memory Speed   DDR2-533 (266 MHz)  
   Module Width   64 bit  
   Module Voltage   SSTL 1.8  
   Error Detection Method   None  
   Refresh Rate   Reduced (7.8 us), Self-Refresh  
   
  Memory Timings:  
   @ 266 MHz   4.0-4-4-12 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)  
   @ 200 MHz   3.0-3-3-9 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)  
   
  Memory Module Features:  
   Early RAS# Precharge   Supported  
   Auto-Precharge   Not Supported  
   Precharge All   Not Supported  
   Write1/Read Burst   Not Supported  
   Buffered Address/Control Inputs   Not Supported  
   Registered Address/Control Inputs   Not Supported  
   On-Card PLL (Clock)   Not Supported  
   Buffered DQMB Inputs   Not Supported  
   Registered DQMB Inputs   Not Supported  
   Differential Clock Input   Not Supported  
   Redundant Row Address   Not Supported  
   
  Memory Module Manufacturer:  
   Company Name   Micron Technology, Inc.  
   Product Information   [url]http://www.micron.com/products/category.jsp?path=/DRAM[/url]  
   
 [ DIMM2: Micron Tech. 16HTF12864AY-53ED4 ]  
   
  Memory Module Properties:  
   Module Name   Micron Tech. 16HTF12864AY-53ED4  
   Manufacture Date   Week 52 / 2006  
   Module Size   1024 MB (2 ranks, 4 banks)  
   Module Type   Unbuffered  
   Memory Type   DDR2 SDRAM  
   Memory Speed   DDR2-533 (266 MHz)  
   Module Width   64 bit  
   Module Voltage   SSTL 1.8  
   Error Detection Method   None  
   Refresh Rate   Reduced (7.8 us), Self-Refresh  
   
  Memory Timings:  
   @ 266 MHz   4.0-4-4-12 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)  
   @ 200 MHz   3.0-3-3-9 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)  
   
  Memory Module Features:  
   Early RAS# Precharge   Supported  
   Auto-Precharge   Not Supported  
   Precharge All   Not Supported  
   Write1/Read Burst   Not Supported  
   Buffered Address/Control Inputs   Not Supported  
   Registered Address/Control Inputs   Not Supported  
   On-Card PLL (Clock)   Not Supported  
   Buffered DQMB Inputs   Not Supported  
   Registered DQMB Inputs   Not Supported  
   Differential Clock Input   Not Supported  
   Redundant Row Address   Not Supported  
   
  Memory Module Manufacturer:  
   Company Name   Micron Technology, Inc.  
   Product Information   [url]http://www.micron.com/products/category.jsp?path=/DRAM[/url]  


Chipset 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 
      
 [ North Bridge: ATI RS400 ]  
   
  North Bridge Properties:  
   North Bridge   ATI RS400  
   Revision   01  
   Process Technology   0.13 um  
   
  Memory Controller:  
   Type   Dual Channel (128-bit)  
   Active Mode   Single Channel (64-bit)  
   
  Memory Timings:  
   CAS Latency (CL)   3T  
   
  Memory Slots:  
   DRAM Slot #1   1024 MB (DDR2-533 DDR SDRAM)  
   DRAM Slot #2   1024 MB (DDR2-533 DDR SDRAM)  
   
  PCI Express Controller:  
   PCI-E x16 port #0   In Use @ x16 (NVIDIA GeForce 7950 GT [NoDB])  
   
  Chipset Manufacturer:  
   Company Name   ATI Technologies Inc.  
   Product Information   [url]http://www.ati.com/products/integrated.html[/url]  
   Driver Download   [url]http://www.ati.com/support/driver.html[/url]  
   
 [ South Bridge: ATI SB450 ]  
   
  South Bridge Properties:  
   South Bridge   ATI SB450  
   Revision   80  
   
  High Definition Audio:  
   Audio Controller Type   ATI SB450  
   Codec Name   Unknown  
   Codec ID   FFFFFFFFh  
   Codec Revision   FFFFFFFFh  
   
  Chipset Manufacturer:  
   Company Name   ATI Technologies Inc.  
   Product Information   [url]http://www.ati.com/products/integrated.html[/url]  
   Driver Download   [url]http://www.ati.com/support/driver.html[/url]  


BIOS 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 
      
  BIOS Properties:  
   BIOS Type   AMI  
   System BIOS Date   09/05/06  
   Video BIOS Date   10/18/06  
   
  BIOS Manufacturer:  
   Company Name   American Megatrends Inc.  
   Product Information   [url]http://www.ami.com/amibios[/url]  
   BIOS Upgrades   [url]http://www.esupport.com/biosagent/index.cfm?refererid=40[/url]  
   
  Problems & Suggestions:  
   Suggestion   Are you looking for a BIOS Upgrade? Contact eSupport Today!  
   Suggestion   System BIOS is more than 2 years old. Update it if necessary.  
   Suggestion   Video BIOS is more than 2 years old. Update it if necessary.  


Windows Video 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 
      
 [ NVIDIA GeForce 7950 GT ]  
   
  Video Adapter Properties:  
   Device Description   NVIDIA GeForce 7950 GT  
   Adapter String   GeForce 7950 GT  
   BIOS String   Version 5.71.22.42.03  
   Chip Type   GeForce 7950 GT  
   DAC Type   Integrated RAMDAC  
   Installed Drivers   nv4_disp (6.14.10.9147 - nVIDIA ForceWare 91.47)  
   Memory Size   256 MB  
   
  Video Adapter Manufacturer:  
   Company Name   NVIDIA Corporation  
   Product Information   [url]http://www.nvidia.com/view.asp?PAGE=products[/url]  
   Driver Download   [url]http://www.nvidia.com/content/drivers/drivers.asp[/url]  


Monitor 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 
      
 [ Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB] ]  
   
  Monitor Properties:  
   Monitor Name   Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB]  
   Monitor ID   DELA024  
   Model   DELL E197FP  
   Manufacture Date   Week 8 / 2007  
   Max. Visible Display Size   38 cm x 30 cm (19.1")  
   Picture Aspect Ratio   4:3  
   Horizontal Frequency   31 - 80 kHz  
   Vertical Frequency   56 - 75 Hz  
   Gamma   2.20  
   DPMS Mode Support   Standby, Suspend, Active-Off  


Desktop 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 
      
  Desktop Properties:  
   Device Technology   Raster Display  
   Resolution   1280 x 1024  
   Color Depth   32-bit  
   Color Planes   1  
   Font Resolution   96 dpi  
   Pixel Width / Height   36 / 36  
   Pixel Diagonal   51  
   Vertical Refresh Rate   60 Hz  
   Desktop Wallpaper   D:\WINDOWS\web\wallpaper\Bliss.bmp  
   
  Desktop Effects:  
   Combo-Box Animation   Enabled  
   Drop Shadow Effect   Enabled  
   Flat Menu Effect   Enabled  
   Font Smoothing   Enabled  
   Full Window Dragging   Enabled  
   Gradient Window Title Bars   Enabled  
   Hide Menu Access Keys   Enabled  
   Hot Tracking Effect   Enabled  
   Icon Title Wrapping   Enabled  
   List-Box Smooth Scrolling   Enabled  
   Menu Animation   Enabled  
   Menu Fade Effect   Enabled  
   Minimize/Restore Animation   Enabled  
   Mouse Cursor Shadow   Enabled  
   Selection Fade Effect   Enabled  
   ShowSounds Accessibility Feature   Disabled  
   ToolTip Animation   Enabled  
   ToolTip Fade Effect   Enabled  
   Windows Plus! Extension   Disabled  
   
  Problems & Suggestions:  
   Problem   At least 85 Hz vertical refresh rate is recommended for classic (CRT) displays.  


Multi-Monitor 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 
       
  Device ID   Primary   Upper Left Corner   Bottom Right Corner  
  \\.\DISPLAY1   Yes   (0,0)   (1280,1024)  


Windows Audio 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 
      
  Device   Identifier   Device Description  
  midi-out.0   0001 0066   Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth  
  mixer.0   0001 0068   Realtek HD Audio rear output  
  mixer.1   0001 0068   Line in/Mic in  
  mixer.2   0001 0068   Virtual Cable 1  
  mixer.3   0001 0068   Virtual Cable 2  
  mixer.4   0001 FFFF   Screaming Bee Audio Driver  
  mixer.5   FFFF FFFF   Logitech Mic (Communicate STX)  
  wave-in.0   0001 FFFF   Screaming Bee Audio Driver  
  wave-in.1   0001 0065   Line in/Mic in  
  wave-in.2   0001 0065   Virtual Cable 1  
  wave-in.3   0001 0065   Virtual Cable 2  
  wave-in.4   FFFF FFFF   Logitech Mic (Communicate STX)  
  wave-out.0   0001 0064   Realtek HD Audio rear output  
  wave-out.1   0001 0064   Virtual Cable 1  
  wave-out.2   0001 0064   Virtual Cable 2  


PCI / PnP Audio 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 
     
  Device Description   Type  
  ATI SB450 - High Definition Audio Controller   PCI  


Windows Storage 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 
      
 [ Generic- Compact Flash USB Device ]  
   
  Device Properties:  
   Driver Description   Generic- Compact Flash USB Device  
   Driver Date   7/1/2001  
   Driver Version   5.1.2535.0  
   Driver Provider   Microsoft  
   INF File   disk.inf  
   
 [ Generic- MS/MS-Pro USB Device ]  
   
  Device Properties:  
   Driver Description   Generic- MS/MS-Pro USB Device  
   Driver Date   7/1/2001  
   Driver Version   5.1.2535.0  
   Driver Provider   Microsoft  
   INF File   disk.inf  
   
 [ Generic- SD/MMC USB Device ]  
   
  Device Properties:  
   Driver Description   Generic- SD/MMC USB Device  
   Driver Date   7/1/2001  
   Driver Version   5.1.2535.0  
   Driver Provider   Microsoft  
   INF File   disk.inf  
   
 [ Generic- SM/xD-Picture USB Device ]  
   
  Device Properties:  
   Driver Description   Generic- SM/xD-Picture USB Device  
   Driver Date   7/1/2001  
   Driver Version   5.1.2535.0  
   Driver Provider   Microsoft  
   INF File   disk.inf  
   
 [ SAMSUNG SP2504C ]  
   
  Device Properties:  
   Driver Description   SAMSUNG SP2504C  
   Driver Date   7/1/2001  
   Driver Version   5.1.2535.0  
   Driver Provider   Microsoft  
   INF File   disk.inf  
   
  Disk Device Physical Info:  
   Manufacturer   Samsung  
   Hard Disk Family   SpinPoint P120 SATA  
   Form Factor   3.5"  
   Formatted Capacity   250 GB  
   Disks   2  
   Recording Surfaces   4  
   Physical Dimensions   146.05 x 101.6 x 25.4 mm  
   Max. Weight   635 g  
   Average Rotational Latency   4.17 ms  
   Rotational Speed   7200 RPM  
   Average Seek   8.9 ms  
   Track-To-Track Seek   0.8 ms  
   Full Seek   18 ms  
   Interface   SATA-II  
   Buffer-to-Host Data Rate   300 MB/s  
   Buffer Size   8 MB  
   Spin-Up Time   7 sec  
   
  Device Manufacturer:  
   Company Name   Samsung  
   Product Information   [url]http://www.samsung.com/Products/HardDiskDrive/index.htm[/url]  
   
 [ ST3160023AS ]  
   
  Device Properties:  
   Driver Description   ST3160023AS  
   Driver Date   7/1/2001  
   Driver Version   5.1.2535.0  
   Driver Provider   Microsoft  
   INF File   disk.inf  
   
  Disk Device Physical Info:  
   Manufacturer   Seagate  
   Hard Disk Name   Barracuda 7200.7 SATA 160023  
   Form Factor   3.5"  
   Formatted Capacity   160 GB  
   Disks   2  
   Recording Surfaces   4  
   Physical Dimensions   146.56 x 101.85 x 26.1 mm  
   Max. Weight   635 g  
   Average Rotational Latency   4.16 ms  
   Rotational Speed   7200 RPM  
   Max. Internal Data Rate   683 Mbit/s  
   Average Seek   8.5 ms  
   Interface   SATA  
   Buffer-to-Host Data Rate   150 MB/s  
   Buffer Size   8 MB  
   Spin-Up Time   10 sec  
   
  Device Manufacturer:  
   Company Name   Seagate Technology LLC  
   Product Information   [url]http://www.seagate.com/products[/url]  
   
 [ GV2864L DHB044K SCSI CdRom Device ]  
   
  Device Properties:  
   Driver Description   GV2864L DHB044K SCSI CdRom Device  
   Driver Date   7/1/2001  
   Driver Version   5.1.2535.0  
   Driver Provider   Microsoft  
   INF File   cdrom.inf  
   
 [ TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-H652L ]  
   
  Device Properties:  
   Driver Description   TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-H652L  
   Driver Date   7/1/2001  
   Driver Version   5.1.2535.0  
   Driver Provider   Microsoft  
   INF File   cdrom.inf  
   
 [ Primary IDE Channel ]  
   
  Device Properties:  
   Driver Description   Primary IDE Channel  
   Driver Date   7/1/2001  
   Driver Version   5.1.2600.5512  
   Driver Provider   Microsoft  
   INF File   mshdc.inf  
   
 [ Primary IDE Channel ]  
   
  Device Properties:  
   Driver Description   Primary IDE Channel  
   Driver Date   7/1/2001  
   Driver Version   5.1.2600.5512  
   Driver Provider   Microsoft  
   INF File   mshdc.inf  
   
 [ Primary IDE Channel ]  
   
  Device Properties:  
   Driver Description   Primary IDE Channel  
   Driver Date   7/1/2001  
   Driver Version   5.1.2600.5512  
   Driver Provider   Microsoft  
   INF File   mshdc.inf  
   
  Device Resources:  
   Port   01F0-01F7  
   Port   03F6-03F6  
   
 [ Secondary IDE Channel ]  
   
  Device Properties:  
   Driver Description   Secondary IDE Channel  
   Driver Date   7/1/2001  
   Driver Version   5.1.2600.5512  
   Driver Provider   Microsoft  
   INF File   mshdc.inf  
   
 [ Secondary IDE Channel ]  
   
  Device Properties:  
   Driver Description   Secondary IDE Channel  
   Driver Date   7/1/2001  
   Driver Version   5.1.2600.5512  
   Driver Provider   Microsoft  
   INF File   mshdc.inf  
   
 [ Secondary IDE Channel ]  
   
  Device Properties:  
   Driver Description   Secondary IDE Channel  
   Driver Date   7/1/2001  
   Driver Version   5.1.2600.5512  
   Driver Provider   Microsoft  
   INF File   mshdc.inf  
   
  Device Resources:  
   IRQ   15  
   Port   0170-0177  
   Port   0376-0376  
   
 [ Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller ]  
   
  Device Properties:  
   Driver Description   Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller  
   Driver Date   7/1/2001  
   Driver Version   5.1.2600.5512  
   Driver Provider   Microsoft  
   INF File   mshdc.inf  
   
  Device Resources:  
   Port   FF00-FF0F  
   
 [ Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller ]  
   
  Device Properties:  
   Driver Description   Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller  
   Driver Date   7/1/2001  
   Driver Version   5.1.2600.5512  
   Driver Provider   Microsoft  
   INF File   mshdc.inf  
   
  Device Resources:  
   IRQ   22  
   Memory   FBFFF800-FBFFF9FF  
   Port   7000-700F  
   Port   8000-8003  
   Port   9000-9007  
   Port   A000-A003  
   Port   B000-B007  
   
 [ Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller ]  
   
  Device Properties:  
   Driver Description   Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller  
   Driver Date   7/1/2001  
   Driver Version   5.1.2600.5512  
   Driver Provider   Microsoft  
   INF File   mshdc.inf  
   
  Device Resources:  
   IRQ   23  
   Memory   FBFFF000-FBFFF1FF  
   Port   2000-200F  
   Port   3000-3003  
   Port   4000-4007  
   Port   5000-5003  
   Port   6000-6007  
   
 [ Standard floppy disk controller ]  
   
  Device Properties:  
   Driver Description   Standard floppy disk controller  
   Driver Date   7/1/2001  
   Driver Version   5.1.2600.0  
   Driver Provider   Microsoft  
   INF File   fdc.inf  
   
  Device Resources:  
   DMA   02  
   IRQ   06  
   Port   03F0-03F5  
   Port   03F7-03F7  
   
 [ SCSI/RAID Host Controller ]  
   
  Device Properties:  
   Driver Description   SCSI/RAID Host Controller  
   
  Device Resources:  
   IRQ   09  
   Port   FFE0-FFEF  


Logical Drives 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 
           
  Drive   Drive Type   File System   Total Size   Used Space   Free Space   % Free   Volume Serial  
  C:   Local Disk   NTFS   238464 MB   189220 MB   49244 MB   21 %   8863-840C  
  D:   Local Disk   NTFS   152617 MB   10134 MB   142482 MB   93 %   38F8-C901  
  E:   Removable Disk                   
  F:   Removable Disk                   
  G:   Removable Disk                   
  H:   Removable Disk                   
  I:   Optical Drive                   
  J: (BF2 DVD)   Optical Drive   UDF   1958 MB   1958 MB   0 KB   0 %   748E-62CF  


Physical Drives 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 
        
 [ Drive #1 - ST3160023AS (149 GB) ]  
   
  Partition   Partition Type   Drive   Start Offset   Partition Length  
  #1   NTFS   D:   0 MB   152617 MB  
   
 [ Drive #2 - SAMSUNG SP2504C (232 GB) ]  
   
  Partition   Partition Type   Drive   Start Offset   Partition Length  
  #1 (Active)   NTFS   C:   0 MB   238464 MB  


Optical Drives 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 
      
 [ TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-H652L ]  
   
  Optical Drive Properties:  
   Device Description   TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-H652L  
   
 [ GV2864L DHB044K SCSI CdRom Device ]  
   
  Optical Drive Properties:  
   Device Description   GV2864L DHB044K SCSI CdRom Device  


ASPI 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 
           
  Host   ID   LUN   Device Type   Vendor   Model   Rev   Extra Information  
  01   00   00   Disk Drive   ST316002   3AS       
  01   07   00   Host Adapter   atapi          
  02   00   00   Disk Drive   SAMSUNG   SP2504C       
  02   07   00   Host Adapter   atapi          
  04   00   00   Optical Drive   TSSTcorp   CD/DVDW TS-H652   L    
  04   07   00   Host Adapter   atapi          
  06   00   00   Optical Drive   GV2864L   DHB044K   2.0B    
  06   07   00   Host Adapter   ai7empww          


ATA 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 
      
 [ ST3160023AS (4MT1P9VS) ]  
   
  ATA Device Properties:  
   Model ID   ST3160023AS  
  
   Revision   3.00  
   Parameters   310101 cylinders, 16 heads, 63 sectors per track, 512 bytes per sector  
   LBA Sectors   312581808  
   Buffer   8 MB  
   Multiple Sectors   16  
   ECC Bytes   4  
   Max. PIO Transfer Mode   PIO 4  
   Max. UDMA Transfer Mode   UDMA 6 (ATA-133)  
   Active UDMA Transfer Mode   UDMA 5 (ATA-100)  
   Unformatted Capacity   152628 MB  
   
  ATA Device Features:  
   SMART   Supported  
   Security Mode   Supported  
   Power Management   Supported  
   Advanced Power Management   Not Supported  
   Write Cache   Supported  
   Host Protected Area   Supported  
   Power-Up In Standby   Not Supported  
   Automatic Acoustic Management   Not Supported  
   48-bit LBA   Supported  
   Device Configuration Overlay   Supported  
   
  ATA Device Physical Info:  
   Manufacturer   Seagate  
   Hard Disk Name   Barracuda 7200.7 SATA 160023  
   Form Factor   3.5"  
   Formatted Capacity   160 GB  
   Disks   2  
   Recording Surfaces   4  
   Physical Dimensions   146.56 x 101.85 x 26.1 mm  
   Max. Weight   635 g  
   Average Rotational Latency   4.16 ms  
   Rotational Speed   7200 RPM  
   Max. Internal Data Rate   683 Mbit/s  
   Average Seek   8.5 ms  
   Interface   SATA  
   Buffer-to-Host Data Rate   150 MB/s  
   Buffer Size   8 MB  
   Spin-Up Time   10 sec  
   
  ATA Device Manufacturer:  
   Company Name   Seagate Technology LLC  
   Product Information   [url]http://www.seagate.com/products[/url]  
   
 [ SAMSUNG SP2504C (S09QJ1CLA00961) ]  
   
  ATA Device Properties:  
   Model ID   SAMSUNG SP2504C  
   
   Revision   VT100-49  
   Parameters   484521 cylinders, 16 heads, 63 sectors per track, 554 bytes per sector  
   LBA Sectors   488397168  
   Buffer   8 MB (Dual Ported, Read Ahead)  
   Multiple Sectors   16  
   ECC Bytes   4  
   Max. PIO Transfer Mode   PIO 4  
   Max. UDMA Transfer Mode   UDMA 6 (ATA-133)  
   Active UDMA Transfer Mode   UDMA 5 (ATA-100)  
   Unformatted Capacity   258038 MB  
   
  ATA Device Features:  
   SMART   Supported  
   Security Mode   Not Supported  
   Power Management   Supported  
   Advanced Power Management   Not Supported  
   Write Cache   Supported  
   Host Protected Area   Not Supported  
   Power-Up In Standby   Not Supported  
   Automatic Acoustic Management   Supported  
   48-bit LBA   Supported  
   Device Configuration Overlay   Supported  
   
  ATA Device Physical Info:  
   Manufacturer   Samsung  
   Hard Disk Family   SpinPoint P120 SATA  
   Form Factor   3.5"  
   Formatted Capacity   250 GB  
   Disks   2  
   Recording Surfaces   4  
   Physical Dimensions   146.05 x 101.6 x 25.4 mm  
   Max. Weight   635 g  
   Average Rotational Latency   4.17 ms  
   Rotational Speed   7200 RPM  
   Average Seek   8.9 ms  
   Track-To-Track Seek   0.8 ms  
   Full Seek   18 ms  
   Interface   SATA-II  
   Buffer-to-Host Data Rate   300 MB/s  
   Buffer Size   8 MB  
   Spin-Up Time   7 sec  
   
  ATA Device Manufacturer:  
   Company Name   Samsung  
   Product Information   [url]http://www.samsung.com/Products/HardDiskDrive/index.htm[/url]  


SMART 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 
          
 [ ST3160023AS (4MT1P9VS) ]  
   
  ID   Attribute Description   Threshold   Value   Worst   Data   Status  
  01   Raw Read Error Rate   6   57   45   150389063   OK: Value is normal  
  03   Spin Up Time   0   98   96   0   OK: Always passing  
  04   Start/Stop Count   20   99   99   1322   OK: Value is normal  
  05   Reallocated Sector Count   36   100   100   0   OK: Value is normal  
  07   Seek Error Rate   30   90   60   941909428   OK: Value is normal  
  09   Power-On Time Count   0   80   80   17984   OK: Always passing  
  0A   Spin Retry Count   97   100   100   0   OK: Value is normal  
  0C   Power Cycle Count   20   99   99   1355   OK: Value is normal  
  C2   Temperature   0   34   54   34   OK: Always passing  
  C3   Hardware ECC Recovered   0   57   45   150389063   OK: Always passing  
  C5   Current Pending Sector Count   0   100   100   0   OK: Always passing  
  C6   Off-Line Uncorrectable Sector Count   0   100   100   0   OK: Always passing  
  C7   Ultra ATA CRC Error Rate   0   200   199   1   OK: Always passing  
  C8   Write Error Rate   0   100   253   0   OK: Always passing  
  CA   <vendor-specific>   0   100   253   0   OK: Always passing  
   
 [ SAMSUNG SP2504C (S09QJ1CLA00961) ]  
   
  ID   Attribute Description   Threshold   Value   Worst   Data   Status  
  01   Raw Read Error Rate   51   100   100   0   OK: Value is normal  
  03   Spin Up Time   25   253   253   3456   OK: Value is normal  
  04   Start/Stop Count   0   99   99   1105   OK: Always passing  
  05   Reallocated Sector Count   10   253   253   0   OK: Value is normal  
  07   Seek Error Rate   51   253   253   0   OK: Value is normal  
  08   Seek Time Performance   15   253   253   0   OK: Value is normal  
  09   Power-On Time Count   0   100   100   10858   OK: Always passing  
  0A   Spin Retry Count   51   253   253   0   OK: Value is normal  
  0B   Calibration Retry Count   0   253   100   0   OK: Always passing  
  0C   Power Cycle Count   0   100   100   690   OK: Always passing  
  BB   <vendor-specific>   0   1   1   131624   OK: Always passing  
  BE   <vendor-specific>   0   142   70   32   OK: Always passing  
  C2   Temperature   0   142   70   32   OK: Always passing  
  C3   Hardware ECC Recovered   0   100   100   844775   OK: Always passing  
  C4   Reallocation Event Count   0   253   253   0   OK: Always passing  
  C5   Current Pending Sector Count   0   100   100   4   OK: Always passing  
  C6   Off-Line Uncorrectable Sector Count   0   253   253   0   OK: Always passing  
  C7   Ultra ATA CRC Error Rate   0   200   200   0   OK: Always passing  
  C8   Write Error Rate   0   253   100   0   OK: Always passing  
  C9   <vendor-specific>   0   253   100   0   OK: Always passing  
  CA   <vendor-specific>   0   253   253   0   OK: Always passing  


Windows Network 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 
      
 [ Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC ]  
   
  Network Adapter Properties:  
   Network Adapter   Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC  
   Interface Type   Ethernet  
   Hardware Address   00-16-EC-DA-C4-4D  
   Connection Name   Local Area Connection  
   Connection Speed   100 Mbps  
   MTU   1500 bytes  
   DHCP Lease Obtained   2/26/2009 2:54:44 AM  
   DHCP Lease Expires   2/26/2009 3:04:44 AM  
   Bytes Received   20858333 (19.9 MB)  
   Bytes Sent   6423793 (6.1 MB)  
   
  Network Adapter Addresses:  
   IP / Subnet Mask   76.70.118.78 / 255.255.255.252  
   Gateway   76.70.118.77  
   DHCP   192.168.2.1  
   DNS   192.168.2.1  
   
  Network Adapter Manufacturer:  
   Company Name   Realtek Semiconductor Corp.  
   Product Information   [url]http://www.realtek.com.tw/products/products1-1.aspx?lineid=1[/url]  
   Driver Download   [url]http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloads1-1.aspx?lineid=1[/url]  


PCI / PnP Network 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 
     
  Device Description   Type  
  Realtek RTL8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter [A/B/C]   PCI  


DirectX Video 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 
      
 [ Primary Display Driver ]  
   
  DirectDraw Device Properties:  
   DirectDraw Driver Name   display  
   DirectDraw Driver Description   Primary Display Driver  
   Hardware Driver   nv4_disp.dll  
   Hardware Description   NVIDIA GeForce 7950 GT  
   
  Direct3D Device Properties:  
   Available Local Video Memory   250876 KB  
   Available Non-Local Video Memory (AGP)   385023 KB  
   Rendering Bit Depths   16, 32  
   Z-Buffer Bit Depths   16, 24  
   Min Texture Size   1 x 1  
   Max Texture Size   4096 x 4096  
   Vertex Shader Version   3.0  
   Pixel Shader Version   3.0  
   
  Direct3D Device Features:  
   Additive Texture Blending   Supported  
   AGP Texturing   Supported  
   Anisotropic Filtering   Supported  
   Bilinear Filtering   Supported  
   Cubic Environment Mapping   Supported  
   Cubic Filtering   Not Supported  
   Decal-Alpha Texture Blending   Supported  
   Decal Texture Blending   Supported  
   Directional Lights   Not Supported  
   DirectX Texture Compression   Supported  
   DirectX Volumetric Texture Compression   Not Supported  
   Dithering   Supported  
   Dot3 Texture Blending   Supported  
   Dynamic Textures   Supported  
   Edge Antialiasing   Supported  
   Environmental Bump Mapping   Supported  
   Environmental Bump Mapping + Luminance   Supported  
   Factor Alpha Blending   Supported  
   Geometric Hidden-Surface Removal   Not Supported  
   Guard Band   Supported  
   Hardware Scene Rasterization   Supported  
   Hardware Transform & Lighting   Supported  
   Legacy Depth Bias   Not Supported  
   Mipmap LOD Bias Adjustments   Supported  
   Mipmapped Cube Textures   Supported  
   Mipmapped Volume Textures   Supported  
   Modulate-Alpha Texture Blending   Supported  
   Modulate Texture Blending   Supported  
   Non-Square Textures   Supported  
   N-Patches   Not Supported  
   Perspective Texture Correction   Supported  
   Point Lights   Not Supported  
   Point Sampling   Supported  
   Projective Textures   Supported  
   Quintic Bezier Curves & B-Splines   Not Supported  
   Range-Based Fog   Supported  
   Rectangular & Triangular Patches   Not Supported  
   Rendering In Windowed Mode   Supported  
   Scissor Test   Not Supported  
   Slope-Scale Based Depth Bias   Not Supported  
   Specular Flat Shading   Supported  
   Specular Gouraud Shading   Supported  
   Specular Phong Shading   Not Supported  
   Spherical Mapping   Supported  
   Spot Lights   Not Supported  
   Stencil Buffers   Supported  
   Sub-Pixel Accuracy   Supported  
   Table Fog   Supported  
   Texture Alpha Blending   Supported  
   Texture Clamping   Supported  
   Texture Mirroring   Supported  
   Texture Transparency   Supported  
   Texture Wrapping   Supported  
   Triangle Culling   Not Supported  
   Trilinear Filtering   Supported  
   Two-Sided Stencil Test   Not Supported  
   Vertex Alpha Blending   Supported  
   Vertex Fog   Supported  
   Vertex Tweening   Not Supported  
   Volume Textures   Supported  
   W-Based Fog   Supported  
   W-Buffering   Not Supported  
   Z-Based Fog   Supported  
   Z-Bias   Supported  
   Z-Test   Supported  
   
  Supported FourCC Codes:  
      Supported  
   AI44   Supported  
   AIP8   Supported  
   AV12   Supported  
   AYUV   Supported  
   DXT1   Supported  
   DXT2   Supported  
   DXT3   Supported  
   DXT4   Supported  
   DXT5   Supported  
   IA44   Supported  
   IF09   Supported  
   IV31   Supported  
   IV32   Supported  
   NV12   Supported  
   NV24   Supported  
   NVBF   Supported  
   NVCS   Supported  
   NVHS   Supported  
   NVHU   Supported  
   PL16   Supported  
   PLFF   Supported  
   RAW8   Supported  
   UYVY   Supported  
   YUY2   Supported  
   YV12   Supported  
   YVU9   Supported  


DirectX Sound 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 
      
 [ Primary Sound Driver ]  
   
  DirectSound Device Properties:  
   Device Description   Primary Sound Driver  
   Driver Module    
   Primary Buffers   1  
   Min / Max Secondary Buffers Sample Rate   8000 / 192000 Hz  
   Primary Buffers Sound Formats   8-bit, 16-bit, Mono, Stereo  
   Secondary Buffers Sound Formats   8-bit, 16-bit, Mono, Stereo  
   Total / Free Sound Buffers   33 / 32  
   Total / Free Static Sound Buffers   33 / 32  
   Total / Free Streaming Sound Buffers   33 / 32  
   Total / Free 3D Sound Buffers   33 / 32  
   Total / Free 3D Static Sound Buffers   33 / 32  
   Total / Free 3D Streaming Sound Buffers   33 / 32  
   
  DirectSound Device Features:  
   Certified Driver   Yes  
   Emulated Device   No  
   Precise Sample Rate   Supported  
   DirectSound3D   Supported  
   Creative EAX 1.0   Supported  
   Creative EAX 2.0   Supported  
   Creative EAX 3.0   Not Supported  
   
 [ Realtek HD Audio rear output ]  
   
  DirectSound Device Properties:  
   Device Description   Realtek HD Audio rear output  
   Driver Module   RtkHDAud.sys  
   Primary Buffers   1  
   Min / Max Secondary Buffers Sample Rate   8000 / 192000 Hz  
   Primary Buffers Sound Formats   8-bit, 16-bit, Mono, Stereo  
   Secondary Buffers Sound Formats   8-bit, 16-bit, Mono, Stereo  
   Total / Free Sound Buffers   33 / 32  
   Total / Free Static Sound Buffers   33 / 32  
   Total / Free Streaming Sound Buffers   33 / 32  
   Total / Free 3D Sound Buffers   33 / 32  
   Total / Free 3D Static Sound Buffers   33 / 32  
   Total / Free 3D Streaming Sound Buffers   33 / 32  
   
  DirectSound Device Features:  
   Certified Driver   Yes  
   Emulated Device   No  
   Precise Sample Rate   Supported  
   DirectSound3D   Supported  
   Creative EAX 1.0   Supported  
   Creative EAX 2.0   Supported  
   Creative EAX 3.0   Not Supported  
   
 [ Virtual Cable 1 ]  
   
  DirectSound Device Properties:  
   Device Description   Virtual Cable 1  
   Driver Module   vrtaucbl.sys  
   Primary Buffers   1  
   Min / Max Secondary Buffers Sample Rate   200 / 1000000 Hz  
   Primary Buffers Sound Formats   8-bit, 16-bit, Mono, Stereo  
   Secondary Buffers Sound Formats   8-bit, 16-bit, Mono, Stereo  
   Total / Free Sound Buffers   20 / 19  
   Total / Free Static Sound Buffers   20 / 19  
   Total / Free Streaming Sound Buffers   20 / 19  
   Total / Free 3D Sound Buffers   0 / 0  
   Total / Free 3D Static Sound Buffers   0 / 0  
   Total / Free 3D Streaming Sound Buffers   0 / 0  
   
  DirectSound Device Features:  
   Certified Driver   Yes  
   Emulated Device   No  
   Precise Sample Rate   Supported  
   DirectSound3D   Not Supported  
   Creative EAX 1.0   Not Supported  
   Creative EAX 2.0   Not Supported  
   Creative EAX 3.0   Not Supported  
   
 [ Virtual Cable 2 ]  
   
  DirectSound Device Properties:  
   Device Description   Virtual Cable 2  
   Driver Module   vrtaucbl.sys  
   Primary Buffers   1  
   Min / Max Secondary Buffers Sample Rate   200 / 1000000 Hz  
   Primary Buffers Sound Formats   8-bit, 16-bit, Mono, Stereo  
   Secondary Buffers Sound Formats   8-bit, 16-bit, Mono, Stereo  
   Total / Free Sound Buffers   20 / 19  
   Total / Free Static Sound Buffers   20 / 19  
   Total / Free Streaming Sound Buffers   20 / 19  
   Total / Free 3D Sound Buffers   0 / 0  
   Total / Free 3D Static Sound Buffers   0 / 0  
   Total / Free 3D Streaming Sound Buffers   0 / 0  
   
  DirectSound Device Features:  
   Certified Driver   Yes  
   Emulated Device   No  
   Precise Sample Rate   Supported  
   DirectSound3D   Not Supported  
   Creative EAX 1.0   Not Supported  
   Creative EAX 2.0   Not Supported  
   Creative EAX 3.0   Not Supported  


DirectX Music 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 
      
 [ Virtual Cable 1 ]  
   
  DirectMusic Device Properties:  
   Device Description   Virtual Cable 1  
   Synthesizer Type   Software  
   Device Class   Output Port  
   Device Type   WDM Multimedia  
   Audio Channels   2  
   MIDI Channels   16000  
   Voices   1000  
   Available Memory   System Memory  
   
  DirectMusic Device Features:  
   Built-In GM Instrument Set   No  
   Built-In Roland GS Sound Set   No  
   DirectSound   Not Supported  
   DLS L1 Sample Collections   Supported  
   DLS L2 Sample Collections   Not Supported  
   External MIDI Port   No  
   Fixed DLS Memory Size   No  
   Port Sharing   Not Supported  
   Chorus Effect   Not Supported  
   Delay Effect   Not Supported  
   Reverb Effect   Supported  
   
 [ Virtual Cable 2 ]  
   
  DirectMusic Device Properties:  
   Device Description   Virtual Cable 2  
   Synthesizer Type   Software  
   Device Class   Output Port  
   Device Type   WDM Multimedia  
   Audio Channels   2  
   MIDI Channels   16000  
   Voices   1000  
   Available Memory   System Memory  
   
  DirectMusic Device Features:  
   Built-In GM Instrument Set   No  
   Built-In Roland GS Sound Set   No  
   DirectSound   Not Supported  
   DLS L1 Sample Collections   Supported  
   DLS L2 Sample Collections   Not Supported  
   External MIDI Port   No  
   Fixed DLS Memory Size   No  
   Port Sharing   Not Supported  
   Chorus Effect   Not Supported  
   Delay Effect   Not Supported  
   Reverb Effect   Supported  
   
 [ Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated] ]  
   
  DirectMusic Device Properties:  
   Device Description   Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated]  
   Synthesizer Type   Hardware  
   Device Class   Output Port  
   Device Type   Windows Multimedia  
   MIDI Channels   16  
   
  DirectMusic Device Features:  
   Built-In GM Instrument Set   No  
   Built-In Roland GS Sound Set   No  
   DirectSound   Not Supported  
   DLS L1 Sample Collections   Not Supported  
   DLS L2 Sample Collections   Not Supported  
   External MIDI Port   No  
   Fixed DLS Memory Size   No  
   Port Sharing   Supported  
   Chorus Effect   Not Supported  
   Delay Effect   Not Supported  
   Reverb Effect   Not Supported  
   
 [ Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated] ]  
   
  DirectMusic Device Properties:  
   Device Description   Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated]  
   Synthesizer Type   Hardware  
   Device Class   Output Port  
   Device Type   Windows Multimedia  
   MIDI Channels   16  
   
  DirectMusic Device Features:  
   Built-In GM Instrument Set   No  
   Built-In Roland GS Sound Set   No  
   DirectSound   Not Supported  
   DLS L1 Sample Collections   Not Supported  
   DLS L2 Sample Collections   Not Supported  
   External MIDI Port   No  
   Fixed DLS Memory Size   No  
   Port Sharing   Supported  
   Chorus Effect   Not Supported  
   Delay Effect   Not Supported  
   Reverb Effect   Not Supported  
   
 [ Microsoft Synthesizer ]  
   
  DirectMusic Device Properties:  
   Device Description   Microsoft Synthesizer  
   Synthesizer Type   Software  
   Device Class   Output Port  
   Device Type   User-Mode Synthesizer  
   Audio Channels   2  
   MIDI Channels   16000  
   Voices   1000  
   Available Memory   System Memory  
   
  DirectMusic Device Features:  
   Built-In GM Instrument Set   No  
   Built-In Roland GS Sound Set   No  
   DirectSound   Supported  
   DLS L1 Sample Collections   Supported  
   DLS L2 Sample Collections   Supported  
   External MIDI Port   No  
   Fixed DLS Memory Size   No  
   Port Sharing   Not Supported  
   Chorus Effect   Not Supported  
   Delay Effect   Not Supported  
   Reverb Effect   Supported  


DirectX Input 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 
      
 [ Mouse ]  
   
  DirectInput Device Properties:  
   Device Description   Mouse  
   Device Type   Unknown  
   Device Subtype   Unknown  
   Axes   3  
   Buttons/Keys   5  
   
  DirectInput Device Features:  
   Emulated Device   Yes  
   Alias Device   No  
   Polled Device   No  
   Polled Data Format   No  
   Attack Force Feedback   Not Supported  
   Deadband Force Feedback   Not Supported  
   Fade Force Feedback   Not Supported  
   Force Feedback   Not Supported  
   Saturation Force Feedback   Not Supported  
   +/- Force Feedback Coefficients   Not Supported  
   +/- Force Feedback Saturation   Not Supported  
   
 [ Keyboard ]  
   
  DirectInput Device Properties:  
   Device Description   Keyboard  
   Device Type   Unknown  
   Device Subtype   Unknown  
   Buttons/Keys   128  
   
  DirectInput Device Features:  
   Emulated Device   Yes  
   Alias Device   No  
   Polled Device   No  
   Polled Data Format   No  
   Attack Force Feedback   Not Supported  
   Deadband Force Feedback   Not Supported  
   Fade Force Feedback   Not Supported  
   Force Feedback   Not Supported  
   Saturation Force Feedback   Not Supported  
   +/- Force Feedback Coefficients   Not Supported  
   +/- Force Feedback Saturation   Not Supported  


Windows Devices 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 
      
 [ Devices ]  
   
  Computer:  
   ACPI Multiprocessor PC   5.1.2600.0  
   
  Disk drives:  
   Generic- Compact Flash USB Device   5.1.2535.0  
   Generic- MS/MS-Pro USB Device   5.1.2535.0  
   Generic- SD/MMC USB Device   5.1.2535.0  
   Generic- SM/xD-Picture USB Device   5.1.2535.0  
   SAMSUNG SP2504C   5.1.2535.0  
   ST3160023AS   5.1.2535.0  
   
  Display adapters:  
   NVIDIA GeForce 7950 GT   9.1.4.7  
   
  DVD/CD-ROM drives:  
   GV2864L DHB044K SCSI CdRom Device   5.1.2535.0  
   TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-H652L   5.1.2535.0  
   
  Floppy disk controllers:  
   Standard floppy disk controller   5.1.2600.0  
   
  Human Interface Devices:  
   USB Human Interface Device   5.1.2600.5512  
   
  IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers:  
   Primary IDE Channel   5.1.2600.5512  
   Primary IDE Channel   5.1.2600.5512  
   Primary IDE Channel   5.1.2600.5512  
   Secondary IDE Channel   5.1.2600.5512  
   Secondary IDE Channel   5.1.2600.5512  
   Secondary IDE Channel   5.1.2600.5512  
   Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller   5.1.2600.5512  
   Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller   5.1.2600.5512  
   Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller   5.1.2600.5512  
   
  IEEE 1394 Bus host controllers:  
   VIA OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller   5.1.2535.0  
   
  Imaging devices:  
   USB Device    
   
  Keyboards:  
   Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard   5.1.2600.5512  
   
  Mice and other pointing devices:  
   HID-compliant mouse   5.1.2600.0  
   
  Modems:  
   PCI Data Fax SoftModem with SmartCP   7.20.0.50  
   
  Monitors:  
   Plug and Play Monitor   5.1.2001.0  
   
  Network adapters:  
   1394 Net Adapter   5.1.2535.0  
   Direct Parallel   5.1.2535.0  
   Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC - Packet Scheduler Miniport   5.1.2535.0  
   Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC   5.709.1121.2008  
   WAN Miniport (IP)   5.1.2535.0  
   WAN Miniport (IP) - Packet Scheduler Miniport   5.1.2535.0  
   WAN Miniport (L2TP)   5.1.2535.0  
   WAN Miniport (PPPOE)   5.1.2535.0  
   WAN Miniport (PPTP)   5.1.2535.0  
   
  Non-Plug and Play Drivers:  
   1394 ARP Client Protocol    
   AFD    
   atksgt    
   Beep    
   dmboot    
   dmload    
   Fips    
   Generic Packet Classifier    
   HTTP    
   IP Network Address Translator    
   IPSEC driver    
   ksecdd    
   Link-Layer Topology Discovery Responder    
   lirsgt    
   Logitech LVPr2Mon Driver    
   mdmxsdk    
   mnmdd    
   mountmgr    
   NDIS System Driver    
   NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol    
   NDProxy    
   NetBios over Tcpip    
   Null    
   PartMgr    
   ParVdm    
   RDPCDD    
   Remote Access Auto Connection Driver    
   Remote Access IP ARP Driver    
   Remote Access NDIS TAPI Driver    
   Serial    
   sptd    
   TCP/IP Protocol Driver    
   VgaSave    
   VolSnap    
   
  Other devices:  
   SM Bus Controller    
   
  Ports (COM & LPT):  
   ECP Printer Port (LPT1)   5.1.2600.0  
   
  Processors:  
   Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz   5.1.2600.0  
   Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz   5.1.2600.0  
   
  SCSI and RAID controllers:  
   SCSI/RAID Host Controller    
   
  Sound, video and game controllers:  
   Audio Codecs   5.1.2535.0  
   Legacy Audio Drivers   5.1.2535.0  
   Legacy Video Capture Devices   5.1.2535.0  
   Logitech Mic (Communicate STX)   11.0.0.1213  
   Media Control Devices   5.1.2535.0  
   Microsoft Kernel Audio Splitter   5.1.2535.0  
   Microsoft Kernel System Audio Device   5.1.2535.0  
   Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer   5.1.2535.0  
   Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatibility Driver   5.1.2535.0  
   Realtek High Definition Audio   5.10.0.5502  
   Screaming Bee Audio   2.0.0.0  
   Video Codecs   5.1.2535.0  
   Virtual Audio Cable   4.4.9999.0  
   
  Storage volumes:  
   Generic volume   5.1.2600.0  
   Generic volume   5.1.2600.0  
   Generic volume   5.1.2600.0  
   Generic volume   5.1.2600.0  
   Generic volume   5.1.2600.0  
   Generic volume   5.1.2600.0  
   
  System devices:  
   ACPI Fixed Feature Button   5.1.2600.5512  
   ACPI Power Button   5.1.2600.5512  
   Direct memory access controller   5.1.2600.5512  
   Extended IO Bus   5.1.2600.5512  
   ISAPNP Read Data Port   5.1.2600.5512  
   Logical Disk Manager   5.1.2600.5512  
   Microcode Update Device   5.1.2600.5512  
   Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System   5.1.2535.0  
   Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver   5.1.2600.5512  
   Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio   5.10.0.5010  
   Motherboard resources   5.1.2600.5512  
   Motherboard resources   5.1.2600.5512  
   Motherboard resources   5.1.2600.5512  
   Motherboard resources   5.1.2600.5512  
   Numeric data processor   5.1.2600.5512  
   PCI bus   5.1.2600.5512  
   PCI standard host CPU bridge   5.1.2600.5512  
   PCI standard ISA bridge   5.1.2600.5512  
   PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge   5.1.2600.5512  
   PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge   5.1.2600.5512  
   Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator   5.1.2600.5512  
   Printer Port Logical Interface   5.1.2600.5512  
   Programmable interrupt controller   5.1.2600.5512  
   System board   5.1.2600.5512  
   System CMOS/real time clock   5.1.2600.5512  
   System speaker   5.1.2600.5512  
   System timer   5.1.2600.5512  
   Terminal Server Device Redirector   5.1.2600.5512  
   Terminal Server Keyboard Driver   5.1.2600.5512  
   Terminal Server Mouse Driver   5.1.2600.5512  
   Volume Manager   5.1.2600.5512  
   
  Universal Serial Bus controllers:  
   Logitech USB Camera (Communicate STX)   11.0.0.1213  
   Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller   5.1.2600.0  
   Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller   5.1.2600.5512  
   Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller   5.1.2600.5512  
   USB Mass Storage Device   5.1.2600.0  
   USB Root Hub   5.1.2600.5512  
   USB Root Hub   5.1.2600.5512  
   USB Root Hub   5.1.2600.5512  
   
 [ Computer / ACPI Multiprocessor PC ]  
   
  Device Properties:  
   Driver Description   ACPI Multiprocessor PC  
   Driver Date   7/1/2001  
   Driver Version   5.1.2600.0  
   Driver Provider   Microsoft  
   INF File   hal.inf  
   Hardware ID   acpiapic_mp  
   
 [ Disk drives / Generic- Compact Flash USB Device ]  
   
  Device Properties:  
   Driver Description   Generic- Compact Flash USB Device  
   Driver Date   7/1/2001  
   Driver Version   5.1.2535.0  
   Driver Provider   Microsoft  
   INF File   disk.inf  
   Hardware ID   USBSTOR\DiskGeneric-Compact_Flash___1.00  
   
 [ Disk drives / Generic- MS/MS-Pro USB Device ]  
   
  Device Properties:  
   Driver Description   Generic- MS/MS-Pro USB Device  
   Driver Date   7/1/2001  
   Driver Version   5.1.2535.0  
   Driver Provider   Microsoft  
   INF File   disk.inf  
   Hardware ID   USBSTOR\DiskGeneric-MS/MS-Pro_______1.00  
   
 [ Disk drives / Generic- SD/MMC USB Device ]  
   
  Device Properties:  
   Driver Description   Generic- SD/MMC USB Device  
   Driver Date   7/1/2001  
   Driver Version   5.1.2535.0  
   Driver Provider   Microsoft  
   INF File   disk.inf  
   Hardware ID   USBSTOR\DiskGeneric-SD/MMC__________1.00  
   
 [ Disk drives / Generic- SM/xD-Picture USB Device ]  
   
  Device Properties:  
   Driver Description   Generic- SM/xD-Picture USB Device  
   Driver Date   7/1/2001  
   Driver Version   5.1.2535.0  
   Driver Provider   Microsoft  
   INF File   disk.inf  
   Hardware ID   USBSTOR\DiskGeneric-SM/xD-Picture___1.00  
   
 [ Disk drives / SAMSUNG SP2504C ]  
   
  Device Properties:  
   Driver Description   SAMSUNG SP2504C  
   Driver Date   7/1/2001  
   Driver Version   5.1.2535.0  
   Driver Provider   Microsoft  
   INF File   disk.inf  
   Hardware ID   IDE\DiskSAMSUNG_SP2504C_________________________VT100-49  
   Location Information   0  
   
 [ Disk drives / ST3160023AS ]  
   
  Device Properties:  
   Driver Description   ST3160023AS  
   Driver Date   7/1/2001  
   Driver Version   5.1.2535.0  
   Driver Provider   Microsoft  
   INF File   disk.inf  
   Hardware ID   IDE\DiskST3160023AS_____________________________3.00____  
   Location Information   0  
   
 [ Display adapters / NVIDIA GeForce 7950 GT ]  
   
  Device Properties:  
   Driver Description   NVIDIA GeForce 7950 GT  
   Driver Date   8/11/2006  
   Driver Version   9.1.4.7  
   Driver Provider   NVIDIA  
   INF File   oem5.inf  
   Hardware ID   PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_0F09105B&REV_A1  
   Location Information   PCI bus 1, device 0, function 0  
   PCI Device   NVIDIA GeForce 7950 GT [NoDB]  
   
  Device Resources:  
   IRQ   18  
   Memory   000A0000-000BFFFF  
   Memory   D0000000-DFFFFFFF  
   Memory   FC000000-FCFFFFFF  
   Memory   FD000000-FDFFFFFF  
   Port   03B0-03BB  
   Port   03C0-03DF  
   Port   D800-D87F  
   
 [ DVD/CD-ROM drives / GV2864L DHB044K SCSI CdRom Device ]  
   
  Device Properties:  
   Driver Description   GV2864L DHB044K SCSI CdRom Device  
   Driver Date   7/1/2001  
   Driver Version   5.1.2535.0  
   Driver Provider   Microsoft  
   INF File   cdrom.inf  
   Hardware ID   SCSI\CdRomGV2864L_DHB044K_________2.0B  
   Location Information   Bus Number 0, Target ID 0, LUN 0  
   
 [ DVD/CD-ROM drives / TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-H652L ]  
   
  Device Properties:  
   Driver Description   TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-H652L  
   Driver Date   7/1/2001  
   Driver Version   5.1.2535.0  
   Driver Provider   Microsoft  
   INF File   cdrom.inf  
   Hardware ID   IDE\CdRomTSSTcorp_CD/DVDW_TS-H652L_______________0603____  
   Location Information   0  
   
 [ Floppy disk controllers / Standard floppy disk controller ]  
   
  Device Properties:  
   Driver Description   Standard floppy disk controller  
   Driver Date   7/1/2001  
   Driver Version   5.1.2600.0  
   Driver Provider   Microsoft  
   INF File   fdc.inf  
   Hardware ID   ACPI\PNP0700  
   PnP Device   Floppy Disk Controller  
   
  Device Resources:  
   DMA   02  
   IRQ   06  
   Port   03F0-03F5  
   Port   03F7-03F7  
   
 [ Human Interface Devices / USB Human Interface Device ]  
   
  Device Properties:  
   Driver Description   USB Human Interface Device  
   Driver Date   7/1/2001  
   Driver Version   5.1.2600.5512  
   Driver Provider   Microsoft  
   INF File   input.inf  
   Hardware ID   USB\Vid_0f62&Pid_1001&Rev_0001  
   Location Information   USB & PS/2 Mouse  
   
 [ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Primary IDE Channel ]  
   
  Device Properties:  
   Driver Description   Primary IDE Channel  
   Driver Date   7/1/2001  
   Driver Version   5.1.2600.5512  
   Driver Provider   Microsoft  
   INF File   mshdc.inf  
   Hardware ID   1002-4379  
   Location Information   Primary Channel  
   
 [ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Primary IDE Channel ]  
   
  Device Properties:  
   Driver Description   Primary IDE Channel  
   Driver Date   7/1/2001  
   Driver Version   5.1.2600.5512  
   Driver Provider   Microsoft  
   INF File   mshdc.inf  
   Hardware ID   1002-437a  
   Location Information   Primary Channel  
   
 [ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Primary IDE Channel ]  
   
  Device Properties:  
   Driver Description   Primary IDE Channel  
   Driver Date   7/1/2001  
   Driver Version   5.1.2600.5512  
   Driver Provider   Microsoft  
   INF File   mshdc.inf  
   Hardware ID   1002-4376  
   Location Information   Primary Channel  
   
  Device Resources:  
   Port   01F0-01F7  
   Port   03F6-03F6  
   
 [ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Secondary IDE Channel ]  
   
  Device Properties:  
   Driver Description   Secondary IDE Channel  
   Driver Date   7/1/2001  
   Driver Version   5.1.2600.5512  
   Driver Provider   Microsoft  
   INF File   mshdc.inf  
   Hardware ID   1002-4379  
   Location Information   Secondary Channel  
   
 [ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Secondary IDE Channel ]  
   
  Device Properties:  
   Driver Description   Secondary IDE Channel  
   Driver Date   7/1/2001  
   Driver Version   5.1.2600.5512  
   Driver Provider   Microsoft  
   INF File   mshdc.inf  
   Hardware ID   1002-437a  
   Location Information   Secondary Channel  
   
 [ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Secondary IDE Channel ]  
   
  Device Properties:  
   Driver Description   Secondary IDE Channel  
   Driver Date   7/1/2001  
   Driver Version   5.1.2600.5512  
   Driver Provider   Microsoft  
   INF File   mshdc.inf  
   Hardware ID   1002-4376  
   Location Information   Secondary Channel  
   
  Device Resources:  
   IRQ   15  
   Port   0170-0177  
   Port   0376-0376  
   
 [ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller ]  
   
  Device Properties:  
   Driver Description   Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller  
   Driver Date   7/1/2001  
   Driver Version   5.1.2600.5512  
   Driver Provider   Microsoft  
   INF File   mshdc.inf  
   Hardware ID   PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4376&SUBSYS_2A3D103C&REV_80  
   Location Information   PCI bus 0, device 20, function 1  
   PCI Device   ATI SB450 - IDE Controller  
   
  Device Resources:  
   Port   FF00-FF0F  
   
 [ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller ]  
   
  Device Properties:  
   Driver Description   Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller  
   Driver Date   7/1/2001  
   Driver Version   5.1.2600.5512  
   Driver Provider   Microsoft  
   INF File   mshdc.inf  
   Hardware ID   PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4379&SUBSYS_2A3D103C&REV_80  
   Location Information   PCI bus 0, device 18, function 0  
   PCI Device   ATI SB450 - SATA Controller  
   
  Device Resources:  
   IRQ   22  
   Memory   FBFFF800-FBFFF9FF  
   Port   7000-700F  
   Port   8000-8003  
   Port   9000-9007  
   Port   A000-A003  
   Port   B000-B007  
   
 [ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller ]  
   
  Device Properties:  
   Driver Description   Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller  
   Driver Date   7/1/2001  
   Driver Version   5.1.2600.5512  
   Driver Provider   Microsoft  
   INF File   mshdc.inf  
   Hardware ID   PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_437A&SUBSYS_2A3D103C&REV_80  
   Location Information   PCI bus 0, device 17, function 0  
   PCI Device   ATI SB450 - SATA Controller  
   
  Device Resources:  
   IRQ   23  
   Memory   FBFFF000-FBFFF1FF  
   Port   2000-200F  
   Port   3000-3003  
   Port   4000-4007  
   Port   5000-5003  
   Port   6000-6007  
   
 [ IEEE 1394 Bus host controllers / VIA OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller ]  
   
  Device Properties:  
   Driver Description   VIA OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller  
   Driver Date   7/1/2001  
   Driver Version   5.1.2535.0  
   Driver Provider   Microsoft  
   INF File   1394.inf  
   Hardware ID   PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3044&SUBSYS_2A31103C&REV_C0  
   Location Information   PCI bus 2, device 6, function 0  
   PCI Device   VIA VT6306/6307 Fire II IEEE1394 Host Controller  
   
  Device Resources:  
   IRQ   23  
   Memory   FEBEF000-FEBEF7FF  
   Port   E000-E07F  
   
 [ Imaging devices / USB Device ]  
   
  Device Properties:  
   Driver Description   USB Device  
   Hardware ID   USB\Vid_046d&Pid_08ad&Rev_0100&MI_00  
   Location Information   USB Device
```


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: All my games are lagging*

when's the last time you've cleaned your comp?
have you taken a can of compressed and blown away the dust?

I need to know the temps for the CPU using Coretemp
http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/

and the temps of the Graphics card using GPU-Z
http://www.filehippo.com/download_gpuz/

a screen shot would be the most helpful


----------



## Tales23 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: All my games are lagging*

I've actually never cleaned it -_-



















The coretemp one didn't work. "Your intel Processor is not supported."


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: All my games are lagging*

try giving a good spray out with a can of compressed you can get it anywhere. Bestbuy, local PC shop, Office depot, WAlmart, etc.
I don't know the stores if you live in the states

Your GPU temp seems a little high so thats probably why its lagging

I give my PC a cleaning every 2 weeks or so.
Make sure when you do Clean out your comp to spray out the fins in the heatsink for the CPU.

Ideal temps for GPU on idle is 55C and below
Ideal temps for CPU on idle is 40C and below

I get these excellent temps for my GPU and CPU


----------



## rajivdev (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: All my games are lagging*

Try the Steps mentioned in www.support.microsoft.com/kb/263039

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Tales23 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: All my games are lagging*

Microsoft.com doesn't work for most people running XP there trying to force people to use Vista. But... I will try what you suggested Mcninjaguy and I'll let you know if things work out.


----------



## Tales23 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: All my games are lagging*

Don't mean to double post but it's not letting me edit my last post. I'm also curious as if that is the problem because I never expierienced this before and once again I've noticed that my videos on youtube and stuff are freezing while the audio continues but if I goto normal screen. (Not fullscreen) it's perfectly fine. It's only when it's full screen.


----------



## Tales23 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: All my games are lagging*

Thanks people problem solved.


----------

